# Penn 525Mag vs 525TMag



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

What is the difference between the 2 reels?


Thanks.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Are you switching over to the darkside??


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Penn 525 mag*

Would like to get a distance casting 
setup. Just knowning how to cast further, increase your chances of catching fish. Went to the Going The Distance III clininc in Delaware last weekend and had a really good time and learned alot.


__________________
Orest


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

you will not see a whole lot of either one of those reels on the field at crisfield.
charlie


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*What reels*

will I see on the field?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Why,not?

Is it because of the amount of mono the reel holds?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The 525mag has a sliding magnet adjuster , the 525magT has a single knob magnet adjuster . 
With the reduction of line diameter to .28 and .31mm the penn is IMHO a little big for tournament casting . As long as you don't overspool it is should be fine as an entry level reel for the .31mm . The 525 holds a lot of line which means you need more control/ breaking , the abu 5500 and ultramag 2 or common for the .28mm line , and the 6500 and ultramag 3 common for the .31mm with some using the smaller reels for both lines.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

yea-what conn said+that 525 is very sensitive to temperature changes. if it gets hot as the day progresses those things turn into beasts.
charlie


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanxs for clearing that up.I own (2) 525MAGS,and under normal fishing conditions,I have yet any problems.I have yet measured my distance with casting the reels on my tica's but I am averaging over a hundred yards(baitless)with a head wind(4-6 oz's)


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Most people will have Ultra Mags II's and III's, Abu 5500's and Abu 6500's. Abu made many different models of the 5500's and 6500's (Sports Rocket, Blue Yonder, Mag Elite, blah, blah, blah). Most will have after market mag conversions. Most people will talk to you and answer your questions as long as they are not about to cast.
Go to this site http://www.myfishcasting.org/ and click on 
*equipment*


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*For what it is worth...*

If you like spiking rods, the Tmag does not have a clicker. The Ultra Mag reels that Anthony mentioned are fresh water reels. Not SALT!!! Though I have only been fishing for a few yrs.; I have never seen 1 used for fishing. pelican man.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Do I have this right you guys don't use the 525 mag in tournneys to cast with? I am be-fuddled am I wrong but does not that reel hold the world record in LDC???????

Handle is different and the knob control is different. JAM

Fish 3 and love them ...... JAM


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

more control out of the box with the knobby, than the slidey.
you can adjust the magnet mid flight with a knobby hard to do with a slidey. the handle is the same as a 975cs handle, gold anodized instead of black, other than those things basically the same reel, great drag, and a small size overall.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

forgot the most important thing, if you use a clicker buy the slidey, which has one the knobby does not.


----------

